# erreur 108 (pas assez de mémoire)



## gao (23 Novembre 2001)

Qu'est-ce que l'erreur 108 ?
Un pote qui vient d'acheter le nouveau iBook a un problème avec Entourage : quand il veut envoyer un mail, il a une erreur 108 lui indiquant qu'il n'a pas assez de mémoire, alors qu'il n'a que ça d'ouvert.
Il est sous Os 9.2.1. J'ai alloué plus de méoire à Entourage, ça ne change rien.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà lu quelque chose sur ce type d'erreur, ou rencontré ce problème.
Merci
Gao


----------



## JediMac (24 Novembre 2001)

Il se peut que ce soit dû aux encodages texte. Va dans ce dossier (il est dans le dossier système) et vérifie que tu n'as que 15 éléments. Si non, vire tout ce qui n'a pas de nom en français.
Pour info, tu lui en as donné combien combien de mémoire à Entourage ?


----------



## gao (24 Novembre 2001)

OK merci, c'était bien les fichiers "étrangers" du dossier Encodages textes qui posaient problème. Ca doit bien faire 10 fois que je me fais avoir par ce dossier, et je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir le réflexe d'aller systématiquement le vérifier. Le temps que je prenne ce réflexe et je serais entièrement passer à Os X.
Merci encore.


----------

